# needing a little help



## wesley (Apr 28, 2009)

hey guys i got a good amount of grows under my belt  now and have always stayed away from hydro set ups but have had the feeling lately its something i would like to try so i have been reading up on it with the diff ph then soil and the ec/ppms come in to play i was wanting to ask you all what is the best to go with im kind of looking in to the aero /nfs system i think its nfs lol i seen the plans to build it in the new high times i would more then likely buy mine lol im not worried if it takes me sometime to get it down so please dont suggest the way you think is easieest lol any help would be great i could use all the help i can get also is anyone is using the aero/nfs could you telll me how you run you sys and nuts


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 28, 2009)

im new to hydro also, dont be intimidated by it there is a wealth of info here as well as many expierenced hydro members.  

i like Aeroponics but i believe is is very tempremental for noobs.  
i went with DWC using SCROG.  as this is my first time i cant give you any side by side results.

do a search on this site for Aero if thats your goal and go from there.

good luck 


SSH


----------



## D3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I use the AeroFlo2 by General Hydroponics, I also use there 3 part series nutes & there Koolbloom. GH has great products. They make several aero systems. The AeroFlo2 is a harder system to use. It is geared towards the more experenced grower. It's very touchy. Nutes, room & res. temps, pH & ppm's need to be spot on most of the time or you'll have problems with your crop. BUT, once you get it dialed in & learn it & the tricks, it is one of the fastest growing systems out there. It sounds like you know what your doing, so an AreoFlo shouldn't be a problem for you. I'll help you out all I can if you decide to get one. So will everyone here. Once you pick out your system & nutes your going to use, than ask your questions. Just remember, any aero system requires more of your time than any other. You kind of have to baby it, but it's very rewarding. Later Man


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

NFT is much less forgiving then Aero. I run aeroponics and find it rather easy to use. I do not build my own units because I have always found the one factor that screws up my grows is usually me. So, I opt to take myself out of the equation and leave the building up to the experts. I love my Botanicare Aerojet units. My brother has an Aeroflo2 60 and it doesn't hold a candle to mine. Imagine you and your friend go to get toys. He went to Mcdonanld's and you went to Toy's R Us. Who do you think is going to have the nicer toy? Even he kicks himself in the butt for not getting the one I have just larger. Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with an Aeroflo they are just not as nice and the quality of contsruction shows it.


----------



## wesley (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys i think i may go aero but when i set my cycle timer what do i set 4 1 min on 5 off


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

You can do that or 24/7 I run 24/7


----------



## Newbud (Apr 28, 2009)

I like coco, great results and easy  but i did a DWC and it grew twice the size as its sisters and looked top notch.
I believe that it is definitely one of the best methods but you need to be well on the ball and listen to all advice regarding res temps etc as mine hermi'd on me due to what i think was me not keeping up to the ph fluctuation as much as i should and not measuring res temps.
I grow from cuttings by the way it wasnt just a dodgy seed


----------



## wesley (Apr 28, 2009)

so then i can run my aero 24/7 and not have to spend 100 on a cycle timer what do you find works better 1min on 5off or 24/7 also do seeds work well in the systems or just more for clones ? also i want my res temp around 60 right ?


----------



## D3 (Apr 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv is right about his system, it is better than mine. I've had mine over 10 years. Both systems are geared more for the quaility grower, not the quanity grower, but I can still get a couple of pounds from them, if you want. You cant go wrong with eather one.

BuddyLuv,
How do you feel about how close together they cut the sites? I think there too close. Also, have you grown SCROG or SOG with your system? Which do you like better? I like SCROG a little better with mine. I dont have to use as many sites. Later Buddy, I'll smoke one for you.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

I germ in 1 inch rockwool. Then when they root through that I move them to the net cups and fill with hydroton. Clones I just set in the bottom of the net cup and fill with hydroton. Take the 100 bucks and buy a back up pump. You will need an extra pump in case there is every a pump failure. Trust me you do not want your pump going out on a sunday night and no way to replace it.


----------



## D3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Man, back up everything. You wont regret it.


----------



## wesley (Apr 28, 2009)

what do you mean ?


----------



## D3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Extra bulb, pump, nutes, water, Ph up & down & so on. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## wesley (Apr 29, 2009)

what is the diff wjth scrog and sog ?


----------

